# How Do I Start Publishing



## bearycool (Oct 24, 2010)

This is for future references. I have no idea on the publishing system of a book or poem works. What the steps that you have to take to start publishing a piece of writing?


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 24, 2010)

First you have to write something that other people will want to read.  That is the hardest part. 

After you have written something that is decent, you will want to do some research about publishers that might be interested in publishing your work. 

If you are a canny businessman/woman, you will try to find a literary agent who has connections in the publishing industry; that will make getting your work published a LOT easier. 

If you can't afford a literary agent to help you promote your work, then you will have to submit your work to the publishers yourself.  Each publisher has its own guidelines about how work should be submitted for consideration, so you have to read up on those.  Don't be discouraged at repeated rejections; that's just how it goes. 

You should submit your work to publishers as often as you can, and in the meantime try to get feedback on your work from people whose opinions you respect.

And that's pretty much it. 

Things to watch out for are people or companies who claim to be publishers or agents when they are really not.  Again, always do your research. 

But don't forget:  First and foremost, you have to write something that other people will want to read.  That's the hardest part. 

I hope this was helpful! 

*~~~ yours in Chaos, Scarlett*


----------



## JosephB (Oct 24, 2010)

I know what I'm going to do when my novel is finished, and that is, talk to someone who's been published. I already know someone who's had a book published and has just sent another to her agent. I met her through a friend of a friend and we've exchanged a few emails, but I'm waiting until I'm ready to really pick her brain.

It's a small world. Six degrees of separation and all that. In my work, I often have to research a particular industry. I start by making phone calls or sending emails out to people in my network. Most times, I find a subject matter expert. Usually several. 

As a result, when I present proposals or concepts to a client, I sometimes know things about their industry that they don't even know. In other words, I do my homework. Of course, I do a lot of research online and sometimes I'm able to find information in books -- but nothing replaces talking to someone with industry experience. I've also found that people love to talk about what they do and are happy to share information.

I'm not going to approach getting published any differently. So, in short -- I'd say find someone who's done it. And that goes for short stories and poems. There are some folks on this forum who have had several short stories published and maybe one of them will chime in. Same with poetry.

On another note, after looking into it, I've found two books that look interesting. I'll likely get one or both. I'll cross reference them with other sources, but they look good and both have been endorsed by best selling authors.

Amazon.com: Your First Novel: An Author Agent Team Share the Keys to Achieving Your Dream (9781582973883): Ann Rittenberg, Laura Whitcomb: Books

Amazon.com: How to Get Happily Published (9780062735096): Judith Appelbaum: Books

As a rule, I never take one source as gospel. I check it against others and use what I learn in combination with common sense -- meaning, I consider it along with what I know to be generally true from experience.


----------



## S-wo (Oct 24, 2010)

Didn't you type this same message on WF.org. It is actually coming across as lazy this time.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 24, 2010)

Ha ha. No, I didn't. And what if I had? And so what if I copied and pasted it to every writing forum on the internet? 

If I see the same question again, I'll likely answer the same way, if I feel like it. What an idiotic comment.


----------



## S-wo (Oct 25, 2010)

It sounds like you have an anger issue because I was talking to the OP.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds you like you need to learn to use the quote option.

    Otherwise, I’m very angry about this. Couldn’t sleep last night because I was stewing about it.

    But really, the same goes for the OP. So what if he asked it on another forum? What’s the problem?  Maybe he’d like more opinions.


----------



## S-wo (Oct 25, 2010)

I know how to use the quote option, but I only use it when I feel that it's necessary. His question isn't an opinion one BTW and if you want to learn about some of the concerns with it, visit that site that I mentioned and look for the same thread title in the same forum section there.


----------



## Sam (Oct 25, 2010)

Can we get back on topic now, please? 

Whether or not this thread has been posted on another site is irrelevant. It hasn't been posted on _this _one.


----------



## bearycool (Oct 25, 2010)

S-wo said:


> I know how to use the quote option, but I only use it when I feel that it's necessary. His question isn't an opinion one BTW and if you want to learn about some of the concerns with it, visit that site that I mentioned and look for the same thread title in the same forum section there.


 
Well if you do then please read the last post on there and you'll get why I was "lazy" on copying my own thread. 

That aside, thank you all for your information on this. I've been trying to get as much information in the short amount of free time I have. So again, thank you all for your time and help on a board question like this .


----------



## strangedaze (Oct 25, 2010)

Scarlett_156 said:


> If you can't afford a literary agent to help you promote your work, then you will have to submit your work to the publishers yourself.


 
this is misleading. no reputable agent charges fees. they take a percentage of your advance / sales after selling your book for you. moreover, they don't promote your book. again, they sell it. to publishers. there should never be a situation where you cannot 'afford' an agent; everyone can 'afford' one, because they only cost money after making you some.


----------



## citygirl (Nov 5, 2010)

This question and answer has been very informative. I am almost ready to seek publication of my first novel and I have had the same question in my mind for some time now. I was thinking that I needed to come up with hundreds of dollars to edit and publish my story, so the possibility of doing that was inconceivable.  At least I now feel that I have some hope...thanks everyone!


----------

